# Vaporizer for herb and oil?



## JesterDev (Sep 13, 2013)

Any suggestions for a vaporizer that can be used for oil and herbs for around $100? 

Am familiar with e-cigs, been smoking one for many years now, but know nothing about herbal vaporizers.

Prefer a portable one, but really anything will do.


----------



## AlGore (Oct 16, 2013)

I am on a quest to find the perfect answer to this question... Best I have found so far at your price range is the AtmosRx... Although you might want the limmited edition, it comes with 2 chambers so you could use 1 for oils and 1 for herb.

If you want to spend more than double that, The Pax is perfect for vaping herb but to use it with concentrates you need to mix it in with bud.


----------

